# We did it!



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Punk is now officially 11! 
Against all odds, with a stacked deck against her, my little light has been showing me the way for over a decade. 
She has been a joy to have around and my constant cuddle bug. 
Good job my girl. Here's to a few more years.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Now that's a happy milestone! Happy Birthday Shadow!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

That’s awesome! Happy birthday!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

May she continue beating the odds and live many more healthy and happy years.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She’s a scrapper.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Happy birthday to your girl!

Getting a GSD to eleven years, and seemingly still going strong, is an achievement.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful day to celebrate 11! Happy birthday Punk!🎂


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know when her actual birthday is. When I brought her home the vets best guess was that she was 15 to 18 days old. Given her condition he said she could be a few days younger or older. Her eyes were just open and still blurry and blue. She was not very coordinated and had no puppy teeth. She weighed less then a pound, a lot less.
I got her on October 18th. For ease of record keeping we picked October 1st.
Thank you all for the birthday wishes! I am thrilled she is still here, and hope she stays a while longer.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

What a beautiful life. Many, many happy birthdays ahead, pretty girl.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday Shadow Hope you have a fun day!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Punk!

And many more!!!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Punk!! I wish you many more


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday special girl ❤❤


----------

